# Hgh I.m



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

So took a shot 4iu in my delt after getin painful red lumps (reaction) to sub q in stomach, next day I hav a small slightly raised lump no redness or pain tho compared to when I took it in my stomach, this is my 3rd (and last post) on hgh lol but could someone tell me is this tiny lump in my delt ok or is it the water/hgh not dispersing properly and I'm wasting my time with it ? Lol was really looking forward to hgh cycle but just confused wether to continue or not ?


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like there is something really wrong with your hgh.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

What kind of gh is it? I just started on some new hyge yesterday did first shot sub q 4iu and today its pretty sensitive so I did second 4iu I'm in shoulder no pain so far.


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> What kind of gh is it? I just started on some new hyge yesterday did first shot sub q 4iu and today its pretty sensitive so I did second 4iu I'm in shoulder no pain so far.


Hygetropin blacktop mate


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Bmw-Freak said:


> Sounds like there is something really wrong with your hgh.


Don't know if it sounds daft but I've been ill as fck today bangin headache almost like flu symptoms don't know if it's down to that or wats goin on :-/


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Have u ever used hgh before? If so did u get these issues?


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

smity220385 said:


> Have u ever used hgh before? If so did u get these issues?


No this was first time using gh mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

only hear bad things about Hyges now, originals.


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea it's put me clean off tbh after getin fake pfizers now these pile of crap, what gh would u recommend from personal experience clubber


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thing is and i have recently said this on another thread, you have to be careful you are not reading to much into every single thing that happens and blame it on the GH.....

a lump under the skin when going IM does happen especially if your not going in far enough, this is not to say nothing is wrong but there is every chance they are fine, the fact you feel ill again might be coincidence......

again it could all be done to the GH and the GH could be bunk BUT it also could be fine (i do not use this type of GH) its just people are using GH/Peptides then feeling something and then making a direct connection to the GH/Peptides when this might not be the case..........


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> only hear bad things about Hyges now, originals.


What GH do you use now then mate. Was thinking of starting using GH can get my hands on original hyge's, intratropin, sandoz, medlab and diamond


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

diixxy said:


> What GH do you use now then mate. Was thinking of starting using GH can get my hands on original hyge's, intratropin, sandoz, medlab and diamond


i no longer use GH, makes my knee tendon injury worse, drys it up.

ive tried diamondtropin and they dried me up, so know theyre pretty good. Medlab are popular around my way and so are Sci G-tropin. Intra i know some using back to back.

massive minefield TBH.


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> thing is and i have recently said this on another thread, you have to be careful you are not reading to much into every single thing that happens and blame it on the GH.....
> 
> a lump under the skin when going IM does happen especially if your not going in far enough, this is not to say nothing is wrong but there is every chance they are fine, the fact you feel ill again might be coincidence......
> 
> again it could all be done to the GH and the GH could be bunk BUT it also could be fine (i do not use this type of GH) its just people are using GH/Peptides then feeling something and then making a direct connection to the GH/Peptides when this might not be the case..........


. Agree completely mate just after getting the lumps sub q and then lumps I.m and then feeling nausieted made me think maybe my body isn't agreeing with it or else it's no good, the fact that people said the kits are legit tho makes me question is it just my body no likey lol


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Suppose I could get a friend to take a jab sub q and I.m and see how it reacts with him then il know ? Lol


----------



## m83000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> thing is and i have recently said this on another thread, you have to be careful you are not reading to much into every single thing that happens and blame it on the GH.....
> 
> a lump under the skin when going IM does happen especially if your not going in far enough, this is not to say nothing is wrong but there is every chance they are fine, the fact you feel ill again might be coincidence......
> 
> again it could all be done to the GH and the GH could be bunk BUT it also could be fine (i do not use this type of GH) its just people are using GH/Peptides then feeling something and then making a direct connection to the GH/Peptides when this might not be the case..........


Which would you rate out these?

Kigtropin

Hygetropin

Med lab 100iu


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

None


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> None


So you don't rate any hygetropin anymore? I thought it was your preference below pharma, is this because both types have gone down hill or just you found better? The reason I ask is I am currently running the 200 kit of these ones and was gonna try a 200 kit of cns next to compare. My experience of these ones so far is soreness for a few days but no lump when pinning sub q so I have started going into IM into delt, soreness on this lasts a little longer than peptides for me but again no lump and lasts lot less than oils for example. No results yet but only been using a couple of weeks, no negative sides and do seem to sleeping nice and waking up more refreshed. Sounds good so far? What you guys think of ansonome the same supplier as these said he may be able to source these soon


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> only hear bad things about Hyges now, originals.


Did you ever experience anything like this when you used gh, did soreness usually mean bunk or sometimes legit gh do this? I read it is an ingredient they use in most gh that reacts to some people funny, I've used generics before but they did nothing like this god know of they were legit did get results though in 6 months.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

nixo said:


> Hygetropin blacktop mate


Did the codes verify on hygenepharma.com ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't use it anymore mate for no other reason than I just don't buddy, to be honest so many people have no clue about what they should or should not feel on GH that to many decide if a GH brand is working or not just on the sides, I just cannot be ****d anymore with it all 

GH no matter the brand takes a little time to see the difference, I am not talking months but GH gives subtle differences not huge ones


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Could be the sterile water if your using that I react badly to that sometimes. Use bAC water if you can


----------



## nixo (Feb 16, 2014)

Not wasting anymore time with it I'm done didn't agree with me subq and that's wat way I wanted to take it


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I don't use it anymore mate for no other reason than I just don't buddy, to be honest so many people have no clue about what they should or should not feel on GH that to many decide if a GH brand is working or not just on the sides, I just cannot be ****d anymore with it all
> 
> GH no matter the brand takes a little time to see the difference, I am not talking months but GH gives subtle differences not huge ones


Fair enough mate back when you were using hyges did you ever use these ones and get this reaction sub q or im, what do you think it could mean? 192? this filler that some people react to (although this should mean those same people would react to all gh that contains it) cant quite get my head around it to be honest but I have a source that provides it with code that checks out so if its g2g dont wanna jump to another type because its sore sub q.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never used black tops but there is no validity in the 192aa myth as this is no cheaper to produce than 191aa, so there would be no point in doing this


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> never used black tops but there is no validity in the 192aa myth as this is no cheaper to produce than 191aa, so there would be no point in doing this


That's good to hear as that was one of my main concerns, I have the bluey green tops with pin wheel design but they check out on the same website so they should be the same stuff. Take it you haven't used these since before the security stickers came in then.


----------

